# MIE 3rd function kit , installed CK2610, getting no pressure to grapple..HELP please



## jsrore (May 1, 2020)

ALL,
just installed the kit yesterday getting no hyd pressure to the grapple. when i press the control the LED (red) lights up on the solenoid no hyd oil to the grapple. i can feel it click

other then 2 hoses were cut too short, it seems to be pretty simple set up....remove 2 hoses from the FEL block RED/BLUE connect to there valve, run the 2 hose from the valve back up to the FEL block. then quick disconnect hoses up to the grapple .

then hook up the electrical ....

any suggestions are appreciated...

jeff


----------



## jsrore (May 1, 2020)

just wanted to let every know that COMMON SENSE intervened MIE emailed me back it was all me ...just have to know how to operate the joystick and button at the same time..

works great.....


----------

